# If Dexter Morgan was into Japanese knives, what would be in his kit.



## 99Limited (Mar 4, 2011)

I think a nice stainless 210mm wa-deba would be just the ticket to dispatch one of his victims.

I know this is kind of morbid but Dexter is such a cool show.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 4, 2011)

Tojiro or global cleaver? Maybe Ginsu, cheep, cut threw bone, a nail....a rusty tin can.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 4, 2011)

But nothing beats good old America Cleavers


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm thinking a Chroma. Easy cleanup, no trapped DNA.
(not that I've thought about it)


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 5, 2011)

Are they going to kill off his sister/wife?


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 5, 2011)

UnConundrum said:


> Are they going to kill off his sister/wife?


 
I wished they would. I do not like that character. Too bad the Ice Truck Killer didn't step up to the task.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 7, 2011)

99Limited said:


> I wished they would. I do not like that character. Too bad the Ice Truck Killer didn't step up to the task.


 
Are you guys friggin' nuts? She is so hot. Go back and watch the season 1 episode when they're cleaning out Dexter's bio Dad's house and she's dancing to Foghat's Slow Ride. Yummy!


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 10, 2011)

That new pig sticker Broida's been posting pics of makes me think a bit of good ole' Dex. 
Looks like it would suite his signature sternum move quite well.


----------

